# Best construction for a MH



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m asking this question before as opposed to after getting another MH.

What is the best construction for a MH.
Is it aluminium or fibre glass walls and styrofoam insulation

What about the frame holding the sides together, is steel better that wood or nothing at all best?

I,m asking cos i,ve seen some damaged Hymers and these have had a wood frame which i didn't think was the best choice for longevity and was wondering what others manufacturers used and what would last, in theory, the longest.

Its nice to know what is the best to buy, especially if thinking of changing(like me).

Paul.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Good questions Paul that I think alot of us would like to know the answers to. 

I would like to know if the timber frame carcass is just plain ol soft wood, or has it been treated in some way. I think I might already know the answer to that but would love to hear it from the pro's. 8) 

Steve


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I have had one van with alloy and wood

and one with grp and wood

grp is less prone to dinks and better insulated.

i don't think steel is used i think it is alloy,for the stud work


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Have a look Here not a lot of wood in evidence there!

D


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes Steve, the timber(on the crash damaged Hymers) looked like cheap 2 bit rubbish but then Hymer have a good reputation for quality.

So GRP is the best then?

I know theres a lot of other factors but getting the basic construction right is a necessity.

B16 duv yes i have the latest N&B catalogue which suggests quality, but i,m looking at second hand.

I posted on here last week that i saw a 10 year MCL motorhome and arranged to view, it looked an absolute beauty for £59,995 ono, it cost about £200,000 10 years ago. It sold before i saw it, but thats something i,m considering, pure quality, not some of the rubbish put out these days.

Paul.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

coppo said:


> Yes Steve, the timber(on the crash damaged Hymers) looked like cheap 2 bit rubbish but then Hymer have a good reputation for quality.
> 
> So GRP is the best then?
> 
> ...


They've been building them like that for several years now Paul - you'd get a really nice Flair for £60k, and probably for a bit less too!

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frames*

what about Aluminium?

Click Ici!


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Leaving aside the question of cost, I would choose GRP body with alloy framing and the more styrofoam the better - not all MH's have the same level of insulation.

Eura Mobil springs to mind.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes fair point David about N&B, i,m looking for pure quality, obviously second hand, something built with utmost care, stick a private plate on and no one will know, i,m really annoyed about losing out on that MCL, it had so much on and hand built.

Some of the very expensive clou liners etc are aluminium so i suppose its not all down to what material is used but the time/expertise thats been taken in putting it together.

Paul.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes Steve, the timber(on the crash damaged Hymers) looked like cheap 2 bit rubbish but then Hymer have a good reputation for quality.
> 
> So GRP is the best then?
> 
> ...


Paul what were the age of the crash damaged Hymers? The brochure I have that explains the construction shows not a piece of wood in sight. I was under the impression they had used this method for about the last 8 years.

Were they coachbuilt or A class?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GEH007
I,m not totally sure of the age, Hambilton usually has some damaged ones in when we go to get work done and i have a nosey around, they were A class ones, i hope your right though as we have one (2007 registered but old model), i,m going to have a look on the website see if i can download a brochure.

Does anyone have a Hymer brochure from 2005/2006 they can check?

Paul.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Paul, I have an 05 brochure in English which talks of their PUAL technology, a single bonding process of PU foam and aluminium, no mention of wood frames?

PM your email address and I'll send you it over.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a Frankia, and is GRP with alloy studwork. Ours is on a 2005 coach built Al-ko tag chassis.

We looked at quite a few MHs with ali skin, but they had loads of dents.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

coppo said:


> GEH007
> 
> Does anyone have a Hymer brochure from 2005/2006 they can check?
> 
> Paul.


Hymer have a very good archive of brochures going back to the 1980s which you can download. You need to have a basic knowledge of German to find what you want:

http://www.hymer.com/cms/DE/Service/Kataloge/Archiv.html#form

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GEH007
i,ve sent you my email did you receive, not sure it worked as i,m using a dongle at the minute and the signal is rubbish.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Alloy*



Jezport said:


> We have a Frankia, and is GRP with alloy studwork. Ours is on a 2005 coach built Al-ko tag chassis.
> 
> We looked at quite a few MHs with ali skin, but they had loads of dents.


There is something I did not know!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Alloy*



teemyob said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Frankia, and is GRP with alloy studwork. Ours is on a 2005 coach built Al-ko tag chassis.
> ...


I have a 2005 sales brochure, otherwise I wouldnt know.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

coppo said:


> GEH007
> i,ve sent you my email did you receive, not sure it worked as i,m using a dongle at the minute and the signal is rubbish.
> 
> Paul.


Email on its way Paul. Its a 10 meg pdf though!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cheers for that email
I,ll see if it downloads with this bleeding rubbish signal.

So you think that Hymer do not use a frame then in the walls?

Paul.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

hymer construction gumph


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Well ive never seen any reference to wood frames in descriptions or photos. Thats not to say they dont I guess.

Mind you, wood or not, all the German makers never seem to have any issue with rigidity, quality or water ingress so is it any issue? Is there really a best way? They all seem to work well.

And to be fair, even when I have read about the odd water ingress issue on some British vans, it has tended to be an issue with floors. Walls and roof dont seem to give much trouble and I havent a clue what their process/construction is.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

neilbes said:


> hymer construction gumph


Thanks for that, very interesting.

There is specific mention of the fact there are no wooden frames in the construction Paul.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

GEH007 said:


> Well ive never seen any reference to wood frames in descriptions or photos. Thats not to say they dont I guess.
> 
> Mind you, wood or not, all the German makers never seem to have any issue with rigidity, quality or water ingress so is it any issue? Is there really a best way? They all seem to work well.
> 
> And to be fair, even when I have read about the odd water ingress issue on some British vans, it has tended to be an issue with floors. Walls and roof dont seem to give much trouble and I havent a clue what their process/construction is.


I had a Euramobil and it leaked at the roof/wall join over the luton.

My mate had one that leaked at the cab doors (a-class)

Other than that, fine vans!

David


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Motorhomes without any timber in the frame are best. An all aluminium wall and roof consruction mean that these cannot get damp rot either. Leak perhaps but after dry out and re-seal will be OK again.

Concorde have such a construction as we found after purchase. The inside ally skin is covered with a baize like material, similar to that used by Murvi.

c.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes thanks for that neilbes, definitely says no wood.
I,m gunna be asking peter hambilton the next time were down about construction cos some of the crashed ones i,ve seen have wood in them.

Paul.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes thanks for that neilbes, definitely says no wood.
> I,m gunna be asking peter hambilton the next time were down about construction cos some of the crashed ones i,ve seen have wood in them.
> 
> Paul.


It wasnt just some internal marine ply stuff you saw was it Paul? Thats mentioned in that article.

As Clive says though, you can't go wrong with Ali and PU so count yourself lucky


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Do concordes have aluminium roof as well as walls?
I thought that an ally roof got very damaged with hail.

Paul.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

My old Hymer certainly had an Ali roof. Not been up on this one yet, but I think they still do dont they? Just have GRP or such for cosmetics over joints?

I think the PUAL method is roof as well.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

No it was definitely wooden battens i saw.

Our hymer has a grp roof and front. 2006.

Paul.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

coppo said:


> No it was definitely wooden battens i saw.
> 
> Our hymer has a grp roof and front. 2006.
> 
> Paul.


Well I've learnt something there. I knew the front was GRP obviously but not the roof. Got a new sat dish arriving soon so will have to venture up for a look!

I wonder if wooden batons are the only way to repair the structure after significant damage as im guessing Hambiltons dont have a PUAL press?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Ally compared to GRP is difficult, each have advantages and disadvantages. Our roof is ally but front and some of the rear is GRP because its easy to get style using GRP. Its also relatively easy to repair. But GRP will go dull in a few years as the sunlight gets at the gelcoat. For me as a radio Ham the ally roof is a distinct advantage.

How your ally roof stands up to hail depends on the gague of the metal.

c.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes GEH007
I think all the latest ones have a GRP roof, not sure which year this started, but ours (2006)is GRP, does it not say anything in your 2005 brochure?

I read that Hymer started using GRP for the roof because it is much more resistant to hail damage.

Maybe concorde use a thicker all for the roof.

Paul.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Construction*

In my opinion if you can get one big enough for your needs then a van conversion is best next I prefer a GRP Monocoupe.
I have owned a coachbuilt which had mouldings each end and roof with panels each side. I think there are too many weak points and seams that can develop leaks. Easier to repair though !

We came across a Hymer abroad that had had the misfortune to tailend another vehicle, there was very little left of the front and I would have thought it rather scary to experience the nose and wing disintegrating around you. I find vans with only one exit/entrance (door) a bit scary as well.

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Also see >this thread< for more views.

peedee


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know about modern Hymers, but did see my K reg with the front of the roof off after my mate holing the roof on a tree. no wood in sight it was all bonded together, the repairer framed it as he had no other means of repairing it. It had steel hoops in it according to The repairers previous experiences. You could tell the roof was bonded when you walked on it, there was no movement or give at all and i,m a bloater.


----------

